# Civil Service Transfer/Time



## Blueline1076 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am a little confused. I heard that when you do a civil service transfer from one civil service dept to another after 1 year your time (civil service) kicks in. So you would be at risk for a lay off during that 1st year or is it 3 years, as I heard 3 as well. Can someone please clarify this. Thank's


----------



## Brian831 (Jul 5, 2002)

3 years


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

3 years it is.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

3 years and you won't even get a different answer depending on who you talk to when you call civil service.


----------



## Revereamg (Feb 5, 2009)

after 3 years you get your civil service time back (retirement, vacation, etc), but you never get your department seniority back.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Civil Service has nothing to do with retirement or vacation. Your retirement automatically transfers from dept to dept regardless of CS or non CS. Vacation time is most likely determined by the CBA.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

Check out G.L. c. 31 sec. 33. 
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/31-33.htm


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

As always Brian, you are on top of things!


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to get a little off topic hear but I figured what the heck. I am employed by a medium sized Merrimack Valley PD. For the last three years during my drill weekends and two week active duty I have been forced to take leave of absences. I was informed that the town does not provide paid military days. My union has provided little to no help and I would like this answered before am upcoming deployment. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While that's sh*tty of your dept. to do, they don't HAVE to pay you anything. They just can't penalize you for being gone.

My PD provides military leave that pays the difference between one's base pay and military base (i.e., only the pay based on the TIS/Grade matrix--not including per diem, BAH, etc.); some PD's pay the whole thing.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Really?! I heard Romney signed something into law in the past. Damn I thought I had them by the balls!


----------



## smadge (Sep 21, 2007)

You might be thinking of MGL Ch 149 sec 52a which entitles members of the military 17 days off with pay. The problem is your town/city has to accept it. You are entitled to any benefit that other people who have taken a leave of absence were granted. For instance, if someone went out on a maternity leave and was paid (other than sick time) you would be entitled to pay also. You may be entitled to sick time and vacation time. Your best bet is to check out the federal USERRA law. You can find it at the ESGR web site. My department sucks when it comes to military guys so I am pretty well versed in USERRA. You might want to take a look at it also.


----------

